# pootle with apache



## theis (Nov 19, 2011)

I just installed Pootle on my machine. With the built-in server it seems to run fine. At least I could connect to the server. I'm missing some files from the README and INSTALL, e.g. setup.py and manage.py, but OK. I might not need them at all if the installation did all the stuff.

Now I want to integrate Pootle with Apache. Pootle's documentation recommends using mod_wsgi, with wsgi.py being the script alias of "/pootle". But, oops, where is wsgi.py? I found it under /usr/local/share/doc/pootle. An executable file, an Apache cgi file, under .../doc? Strange. Is this really the intended location?

I created a .conf file for Apache according to Pootle's doc, setting up the path for wsgi.py and the static pages. And then, nothing worked anymore. Not even pages which did before. Google did not help me further, Pootle and Apache seems to be a seldom used combination. Or it always works out-of-the-box. Except for me 

So, my questions are:
Do I need manage.py and setup.py at all?
Is wsgi.py under .../doc/pootle the intended location, or did my installation go wrong?
And did someone get Pootle and Apache working together? If yes, how?

Thanks in advance.

Christoph


----------

